# Duct Tape Fletchings?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I was wondering, if you were in a survival situation with a bunch of duct tape, could you use it to fletch your arrows? I don't plan on trying it any time soon, but I wanted some opinions. Do you think it could work?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Wouldn't want to have to depend on any long-range shooting, but in a survival situation--porcupines, grouse, squirrels, rabbits, '*****, fish -- you name it, all would be just as dead with duct tape fletch as with Blazers.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

It would work if needed. Only has to hold the fletchings on until impact. Fletchings may only hold for one shot so make it count.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Emegency situations absolutely. Brings back memories of a movie though.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

CHAMPION2 said:


> It would work if needed. Only has to hold the fletchings on until impact. Fletchings may only hold for one shot so make it count.


I don't mean duct tape to hold the plastic vanes on, I mean fletchings made out of duct tape!


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

I wouldn't depend on it, if it were a life or death situation I would shoot bare shafts and stick to about 20 yards. Just hope everything is square and level if you plan on shooting bare shaft lol. I don't think duct tape would last through a whisker biscuit.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

What survival situation could possibly arise where you'd have a bow, and shafts without vanes on them. :noidea:


Jeff Corwin fan I presume? :chortle:


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

2005Ultramag said:


> What survival situation could possibly arise where you'd have a bow, and shafts without vanes on them. :noidea:
> 
> 
> Jeff Corwin fan I presume? :chortle:


HAH, maybe he ate em as a snack, jus nibbled them vanes off and noticed he was sol.:***:


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> What survival situation could possibly arise where you'd have a bow, and shafts without vanes on them. :noidea:
> 
> 
> Jeff Corwin fan I presume? :chortle:


In a true survival situation I can see trying to make a bow out of a sapling and using one of the internal strands of para cord for a bow string. Just add some duct tape fletchings to the straightest stick you can find and maybe you'll have rabbit or frogs for dinner.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Try it and let us know.:thumbs_up


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

although....have to admitt the Idea of seeing duct tape fletching is kind of cool. how they fly??


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

do you guys think it would do any damage to a bow if they were shot?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*this is a funny one*

this winter 3--d put duct tape on one of his cxls and shot it with his 82nd 

the funny thing is that arrow hit very close to his other ones

In a pinch it would work i think it would be much better than bare shaft

Brian


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> this winter 3--d put duct tape on one of his cxls and shot it with his 82nd
> 
> the funny thing is that arrow hit very close to his other ones
> 
> ...


Yup I've got the video of this experiment at home... absolutely hilarious!


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*why would you be in a survival situation*

with bare shafts? just wondering:tongue:


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I routinely practice for just such an occasion. My DTF's (duct tape fletchings) fly within a 1/16" of my Blazers out to 90 yards, but the POI is about 2" lower than my FOB's at the same range.... I figure this is due to the texture of the tape being slightly rougher than the FOB's, thus creating slightly more wind drag. It should be noted that my DTF's have the same POI between field points and Grim Reapers out to 120 yards.


--------------
DTF Field Staff


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

drag,maybe but weight definitly!Lot of grains on the back end there.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

blueglide1 said:


> drag,maybe but weight definitly!Lot of grains on the back end there.


Depends on if you're using your run of the mill, Wally World off brand DT or the military surplus 100 MPH stuff. I try to tune individual shaft types to the type and size of DT. I've done hours of research on this data.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anybody got any pics of these "ducttape fletchings"...i would love to see what they look like and maybe try it...lol


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Emegency situations absolutely. Brings back memories of a movie though.


Piggy Piggy, sorry it had to be said. At 14 years old my dad made me watch that movie. My mind is forever scared lol.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Louder, louder.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah they work. Pretty well too. I shot them out of my longbow for a while but I was shooting 160 fps.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I would have no reservation susing duct taped fletching in the shape of Blazers!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*how to do offset*

how do you do this consistantly

Brian


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*ducktape*

This worked realy well on some wooden arrows I
made for the kids...

Cut them about the size of blazers.


----------



## slim07 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> I was wondering, if you were in a survival situation with a bunch of duct tape, could you use it to fletch your arrows? I don't plan on trying it any time soon, but I wanted some opinions. Do you think it could work?


Imma have to try it out....I'll get back to you sometime tonight. hahaha as I have plenty of arrow shafts lay'n around with no fletchings on them yet.


----------

